# Wood River Lock Miter Bit



## hal corbin (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Folks, I just got a wood river 45 degree lock miter bit, it came without instruction. On the Woodcraft site I got it from said that the miters have to be cut before routing, I was under the impression that this bit would have cut the miters and made the joint cut one process, the part number for this bit is 129681. If anyone can help me in the correct way of using this bit I would be very happy. Thanks Hal.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Check this thread out Hal. CMT also has instructions on their online catalog and other manufacturers may too. Trimming off some of the wood will make the bit last longer but it is supposed to do the job on its own.


----------



## hal corbin (Nov 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Check this thread out Hal. CMT also has instructions on their online catalog and other manufacturers may too. Trimming off some of the wood will make the bit last longer but it is supposed to do the job on its own.


Thanks very much Chuck. 
Hal


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*thread...?*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> Check this thread out Hal. CMT also has instructions on their online catalog and other manufacturers may too. Trimming off some of the wood will make the bit last longer but it is supposed to do the job on its own.



Hi Charles, I must be missing something. I cannot see any link or thread?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry Hal I forgot to include the link. http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/42554-lock-miter-bits-set-up.html


----------

